# Cemeteries around the world



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool Idea. There is also a group here in the Forum called "Graveyard Photography". There are a lot of great shots in there.


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Here are some to start off...


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

and one more...all these pics were taken in NJ


----------



## Icarus (Aug 19, 2011)

Went to Bonaventure Cemetery in Savannah, GA a couple weeks ago. Unfortunately, I only spent about an hour there. It could have easily been an all day affair! Anyhow, here are a few pics from it. I have others posted in an album on my profile if you want to see more.


----------



## beratedlime (Aug 15, 2011)

I love cemeteries and graveyards! Here are some from my recent travels.

These are from Alexandria, VA:

























And a few from St. Louis Cemetery #1 in New Orleans:


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Awsome they look.creepy


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i want more pictures! i always enjoyed graveyard pictures!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/vghoulson-albums-pioneer-tombstones.html

Thats the link to my pioneer graveyard photo album. In the next month I am starting a collection of graveyard images from local villages!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

OH! And if anyone has any shots of colonial tombstones I would LOVE to see those! Especially with winged skulls! Loved the ones beratedlime put up!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I've added an album called Riverside Cemetery- Denver to my albums.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a whole board on pinterest dedicated to cemeteries,, here is the link, they are from all over,, I have some on my camera from around here, will try to get some of those up later

http://pinterest.com/betheneg/lets-take-a-walk-in-a-cemetery/


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I love old tombstones! I live in Minnesota and it's hard to find anything from earlier than the late 1800's. I took a trip to NYC and toured Trinity Church and it's graveyard was incredible! Keep all of those pictures coming!


----------



## ptbounce (May 8, 2013)

Here's one from where I work.

God Bless America. God Bless my Fallen Brothers


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ogden City Cemetery:














































Aultorest Memorial Park (christmas they do luminaries)


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

so beautiful


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I live very close to, what is said to be, one of Illinois most haunted places...The Old Lithuanian Cemetery (or Lithuanian Liberty Cemetery). It's quite tiny and old, nestled in the trees off a side road. There is Massock Mausoleum that has many stories surrounding it, such as the Hatchet Man, who is said to guard the graves and old mansion home of the Massock brothers. They say if the mausoleum is warm to the touch the Hatchet Man is out to get you for trespassing/vandalizing or such. There are also the stories of the Vampire who is said to have lived there for quite a long time. My husband and I visited one day in the fall the year before last...had to go during the day because the police do many drives by at night, I'm told. (plus i was a bit scared of the place to go at night, hahaha) Love really old cemeteries...beautiful and creepy all at once! He took a pic of me, using my phone, sitting by the mausoleum which I posted below. I didn't get to meet the Vampire or Hatchet Man, but it was cool all the same. Wish I had taken more pics...I will have to visit again sometime, this time with my camera! Oh, and you can do a search of this haunted place online if you'd like, or here are 2 links to pages I found you may like to read: 
http://www.ghosttraveller.com/spring_valley_il.htm
trueillinoishaunts.com/2010/05/09/top-10-creepiest-places-in-illinois/









(...and I did check, it wasn't hot or warm to the touch for me. I must've been deemed non-troublemaker to the Hatchet Man, lol.)


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Here a a few pictures from the graveyard in Port Douglas in Queensland, Australia.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Photos from the graveyard in Alice Springs, Northern Territory, Australia.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, wow, you guys. Such beautiful shots. I'll have to dig up some of my old photos that I've taken and post them.

Out of curiosity, what makes you want to take a picture of a specific grave? I mean, I know statues are just begging to be shot, but what about plain headstones?

I tend to look for interesting decorations on the stones, but I also like to snap shots of unusual names.


----------



## ptbounce (May 8, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I live very close to, what is said to be, one of Illinois most haunted places...The Old Lithuanian Cemetery (or Lithuanian Liberty Cemetery). It's quite tiny and old, nestled in the trees off a side road. There is Massock Mausoleum that has many stories surrounding it, such as the Hatchet Man, who is said to guard the graves and old mansion home of the Massock brothers. They say if the mausoleum is warm to the touch the Hatchet Man is out to get you for trespassing/vandalizing or such. There are also the stories of the Vampire who is said to have lived there for quite a long time. My husband and I visited one day in the fall the year before last...had to go during the day because the police do many drives by at night, I'm told. (plus i was a bit scared of the place to go at night, hahaha) Love really old cemeteries...beautiful and creepy all at once! He took a pic of me, using my phone, sitting by the mausoleum which I posted below. I didn't get to meet the Vampire or Hatchet Man, but it was cool all the same. Wish I had taken more pics...I will have to visit again sometime, this time with my camera! Oh, and you can do a search of this haunted place online if you'd like, or here are 2 links to pages I found you may like to read:
> http://www.ghosttraveller.com/spring_valley_il.htm
> trueillinoishaunts.com/2010/05/09/top-10-creepiest-places-in-illinois/
> 
> ...


Spring Valley!? I'm originally from Peru!!!


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

*Salem, MA - Burying Point*

These are photos of Salem that were taken in Sept 2005. I hope to scan my negatives and have some better, larger images of Burying Point as I didn't have a digital camera at the time... 
More of Jadewik's Photos of Salem











*St Louis Cemetery #3 & St Louis Cemetery #1- New Orleans, LA*

These are mixed in with other photos I have of Louisiana. I have 124 or so photos of Cemetery #1 (only a handful are uploaded) that I'm currently trying to map out on the cemetery map.... unfortunately, I have to keep starting over... Bleh. It's such a confusing cemetery and my trip was over a year ago... I also have photos of Myrtles Plantation... 

Link to Jadewik's Louisiana Pics











*Tombstone, AZ - Boot Hill*

These are photos of Tombstone, Arizona-- the dates vary because I go every year or two. I've yet to make it out to Boot Hill cemetery in the morning... so all my photos are facing west at sunset, which causes a lot of lens flare and glare with my dinky camera and my poor photography settings skills. Ugh.

Link to Jadewik's Tombstone, Arizona Photos










*Arlington National Cemetery (1999)*

I only have a handful because I didn't own a digital camera back in those days... lol. Turns out I was there after that one Kennedy crashed his plane near Martha's Vineyard.... that's why some of the photos show news cameras near the Kennedy memorial.

Link to Jadewik's Arlington Photos









*... and for kicks...*

The Winchester Mystery House (2003)
The Queen Mary, Long Beach, Cali (2010)

*I know it goes without saying, but please don't steal my photos... *I use them in my paranormal blog. I really enjoy sharing them under creative commons-- so if you do link to them, state the source and "Jadewik" or "K. Hammond" as the author/owner. I'd like to continue sharing photos. =)


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Great photos! It's cool seeing pics from different places. Here's a few from El Campo Santo in San Diego. 









Yankee Jim's grave (tried at the Whaley House).








There have been a lot of unmarked graves discovered under the sidewalks and pavement outside the cemetery. This is how they mark them. 








And one night shot. 

I also have a few of Boothill in Tombstone:







Looking towards a thunderstorm that was moving in (and my dad photobombing)








The gate


----------



## beratedlime (Aug 15, 2011)

stormygirl84 said:


> Oh, wow, you guys. Such beautiful shots. I'll have to dig up some of my old photos that I've taken and post them.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what makes you want to take a picture of a specific grave? I mean, I know statues are just begging to be shot, but what about plain headstones?
> 
> I tend to look for interesting decorations on the stones, but I also like to snap shots of unusual names.


I'm really drawn to the age of a headstone - so if I see a particularly old one, I like to take a snapshot. I also really dig interesting names and epitaphs.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Bump..........


----------

